

Report: millions of Uber’s China rides are faked - mattcollins
https://www.techinasia.com/report-millions-ubers-china-rides-faked/

======
slayed0
hmm

How do the driver and rider that are in cahoots ensure that they are paired
together for the ride?

How much more money does one make using this method vs regular uber driving?

Why do accounts need to be bought and sold? is it a small minority that are
doing this in bulk on one account at a time until it gets banned?

I have a lot of remaining questions that I feel like this article did not
adequately explain... (or maybe it did and my comprehension is just low)

~~~
mullen
Agreed. That was basically a poor click bait article missing a lot of really
good facts.

